# USP MotorSports presents Billet Wheel Precision Turbo Specials and Precision intercooler specials! «



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

* USP MotorSports presents Billet Wheel Precision Turbo Specials!*
All of these Precision HP technology/Ball Bearing turbos come standard with PTE Billet Compressor Wheel technology. This allows for faster spool up, wider powerband, and more horsepower overall compared to standard Garrett GT ball bearing turbos. These turbos are rated *way below *their maximum output, as we were able to extract 780awhp out of a 62/62 which is only rated to 670chp.








*All turbos come with the following compressor housing options: *
T04E w/ 3" inlet 2" outlet
T04S w/4" inlet 2.5" outlet
T04S ported/anti-surge w/4" inlet 2.5" outlet.
*All turbos come with the following turbine housing options:*
T3 w/ 4 bolt .63ar
T3 w/ 4 bolt .82ar
T3 w/ v-band .63ar (additional fee may apply)
T3 w/ v-band .82ar (additional fee may apply)
other housings including T4 available, PM me for details.








*
For comparsion I will post the following specs for common Garrett Ball-Bearing turbos.*
GT3071R 53mm compressor wheel 60mm turbine wheel
GT3076R 57mm compressor wheel 60mm turbine wheel
GT3582R 61mm compressor wheel 68mm turbine wheel
Remember with Precision's Billet wheel technology bigger is not always better. The Precision 62/62 with a turbine wheel 6mm smaller then a Garrett GT3582R will spool up faster and make more power through the rpm range. 
*Available turbos and pricing:*
*HP Technology Series PTE Billet Compressor wheel 58/57*
Precision est. 605hp
58mm compressor wheel
57mm turbine wheel
Standard $950 shipped
Ball Bearing $1480 shipped
*HP Technology Series PTE Billet Compressor wheel 60/57*
Precision est. 630hp
60mm compressor wheel
57mm turbine wheel
Standard $950 shipped
Ball Bearing $1480 shipped
*HP Technology Series PTE Billet Compressor wheel 60/62*
Precision est. 650hp
60mm compressor wheel
62mm turbine wheel
Standard $950 shipped
Ball Bearing $1480 shipped
*HP Technology Series PTE Billet Compressor wheel 62/35R*
Precision est. 670hp
62mm compressor wheel
82mm GT35R turbine wheel
Ball Bearing $1500 shipped
*HP Technology Series PTE Billet Compressor wheel 62/62*
Precision est. 670hp
62mm compressor wheel
62mm turbine wheel
Standard $950 shipped
Ball Bearing $1480 shipped
*HP Technology Series PTE Billet Compressor wheel 62/65*
Precision est. 680hp
62mm compressor wheel
65mm turbine wheel
Standard $950 shipped
Ball Bearing $1480 shipped
*HP Technology Series PTE Billet Compressor wheel 67/65*
Precision est. 900hp
67mm compressor wheel
65mm turbine wheel
Standard $1080 shipped
Ball Bearing $1900 shipped
*Precison Turbo intercoolers on sale!*








*350hp *
2.5" inlet/oulet
26.75Lx6.20Hx3.5D
Price $295 shipped
*600hp *
2.75" inlet/oulet
31.5Lx8Hx3.5D
Price $395 shipped
*750hp *
2.75" inlet/oulet
31.5Lx10.30Hx3.5D
Price $465 shipped
*825hp *
2.75" inlet/oulet
34.5Lx10.50Hx3.5D
Price $540 shipped
All prices include shipping within the U.S. International customers please contact me for shipping prices.
*To place an order email [email protected] or call our customer service line at 954-755-7772.*




_Modified by [email protected] at 6:25 AM 3-31-2009_


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: USP MotorSports presents Billet Wheel Precision Turbo Specials and P ... ([email protected])*

Good stuff...
We use the 62/65 with BB in our R32 turbo kits. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## BlakVRTBeast (Feb 17, 2009)

IM Sent


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP MotorSports presents Billet Wheel Precision Turbo Specials and P ... ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RocketMotorsport (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: USP MotorSports presents Billet Wheel Precision Turbo Specials and P ... ([email protected])*

Hi, do you have equivalent turbo to Garrett GT28 for about 400hp?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP MotorSports presents Billet Wheel Precision Turbo Specials and P ... (RocketMotorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RocketMotorsport* »_Hi, do you have equivalent turbo to Garrett GT28 for about 400hp?

they have a 55/57 or the 58/57. Those are the smallest billet wheel turbos they current have.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP MotorSports presents Billet Wheel Precision Turbo Specials and P ... ([email protected])*

plenty of 6262s in stock


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: USP MotorSports presents Billet Wheel Precision Turbo Specials and P ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Remember with Precision's Billet wheel technology bigger is not always better. The Precision 62/62 with a turbine wheel 6mm smaller then a Garrett GT3582R will spool up faster and make more power through the rpm range. 


The PTE 62/62 has the same size turbine wheel as a GT35R, precision uses the 62 to refer to the turbine exducer whereas Garrett rates the GT35R's turbine wheel at 68mm in the inducer size of its turbine wheel.
So that you know both turbine wheels have 68mm inducers and 62mm exducers.
hope this helps


----------



## BlakVRTBeast (Feb 17, 2009)

750hp
2.75" inlet/oulet
31.5Lx10.30Hx3.5D
Price $465 shipped
in stock ?


----------

